# Mantis Dying Of Old Age: When's the Right Time?



## Coneja (Jul 30, 2013)

I think my adult mantis, Siri, is on his way out: over the weekend (I was away a total of 1 full day and I fed and misted him before I left and my roommate misted him while I was gone) he declined greatly. I came back home and one whole leg plus all his tarsi were brown/dead/non-functional. He pulls himself around with his raptorials and uses the remaining legs for support. Two days ago, he was eating and drinking... drinking yesterday and a little eating (feeding mealworms and their pupae by hand)... This morning and afternoon he didn't want water (prior to today, he's been drinking at least 2x a day until full.) His abdomen is twisted a bit like he's trying to poop, and it appears he has sometime today or yesterday, but he's still "tense."

I fixed his habitat so that it would be ok for him to climb around and not get stuck... It's lined with paper towels and two large pieces of bark so he feels like he's off the ground. He's just kind of pulling himself around, and his legs seem a little less functional today but that may be because he's twisting his abdomen. I'm wondering if I should euthanize: put him in the fridge, then the freezer. Or give him more time and try and "nurse" him a bit more, but that seems to be prolonging the inevitable at this point. Doesn't seem like he has a lot left, and I don't want him to suffer (he looks uncomfortable right now with his abdomen like that.) This is the first time I've faced this so I was hoping for some advice... If I should euthanize and how to go about it in the most comfortable way possible.


----------



## sally (Jul 30, 2013)

It is so hard when they get old. If he doesn't eat or drink anymore he may be ready. I don't know how many feel about putting them in the freezer, but that is what I do when the time comes. I have had to do it a few times with my old mantises. It will be soon for my Sweeny too. Sorry about your guy.. it isn't easy :,(


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 30, 2013)

It never is easy... Freezer really is the best thing for humanely ending the life of mantids. Mantids aren't warm-blooded, so as the temperatures drop their bodies just slowww downnnnnn. There isn't thought to be pain or suffering involved. I'm sorry. Hoping he makes a recovery.

There are some users who have put their old immobile mantis in a type of confinement - say, wrapping them up in a washcloth and stuffing it into a mug. They feed, mist, and care for it from there.


----------



## Coneja (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for your replies... And I appreciate the condolences too. He isn't moving much: can't support his own weight because his legs just don't work and his abdomen is still in that uncomfortable looking curve. Can't groom himself very well, either. Right now I'm thinking I will just put him in the fridge, then freezer... Maybe numb him so it won't be so cold when he gets to the freezer or is that a bad idea/prolonging it?

I am thinking he is not going to get better... He's getting worse by the hour it seems, so at this point I feel not doing something is just letting it drag out for him AND me...


----------



## sally (Jul 31, 2013)

No... If you are going to put him in the freezer I would do just that. It may not be cold enough in the fridge and not be effective, just longer...


----------



## Coneja (Jul 31, 2013)

I put him in the freezer (no fridge) a few minutes ago. I guess I'll just leave him overnight to be sure.

Thanks again, guys. And I'm sorry about Sweeny, Sally: good luck with him.


----------



## sally (Jul 31, 2013)

Coneja said:


> I put him in the freezer (no fridge) a few minutes ago. I guess I'll just leave him overnight to be sure.
> 
> Thanks again, guys. And I'm sorry about Sweeny, Sally: good luck with him.


. I always left them overnight also just to be sure. Sorry, it is so sad. I hope you get some cute little nymphs to lift your spirits a little! It is amazing how they can all have different little " personalities"


----------



## justkelly (Aug 10, 2013)

Coneja said:


> I put him in the freezer (no fridge) a few minutes ago. I guess I'll just leave him overnight to be sure.
> 
> Thanks again, guys. And I'm sorry about Sweeny, Sally: good luck with him.


Coneja, I read your post with a heavy heart. It's awesome that you had the grit to give him a peaceful death - and you obviously gave him a great life. It's no coincidence Siri died of old age. Hope you get another.


----------



## Sticky (Aug 10, 2013)

Coneja said:


> Thanks to both of you for your replies... And I appreciate the condolences too. He isn't moving much: can't support his own weight because his legs just don't work and his abdomen is still in that uncomfortable looking curve. Can't groom himself very well, either. Right now I'm thinking I will just put him in the fridge, then freezer... Maybe numb him so it won't be so cold when he gets to the freezer or is that a bad idea/prolonging it?
> 
> I am thinking he is not going to get better... He's getting worse by the hour it seems, so at this point I feel not doing something is just letting it drag out for him AND me...


My old Patty is at this point. I think about her quality of life, she cant move herself well. She never laid an ooth so her tummy is big and keeps her in place. One leg started turning dark so I snipped it off. She didn't feel it.

She eats with gusto and drinks well from her baby spoon. But she just sits where ever I put her and looks down. She looks depressed all the time. She is a Heirodula pattelifera and is 11 momths old. She does not seem to be in pain.

What to do?


----------



## justkelly (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't know?? I think you have to trust your gut - you know her best. One thing that jumps out at me is "eats with gusto." I worked at an animal shelter for 12 years and we always, always let that be the deciding factor. Good luck! I'm new to this but the one major bummer is to think of 11 months as end-of-the-line elderly. Ugh.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 10, 2013)

justkelly said:


> I don't know?? I think you have to trust your gut - you know her best. One thing that jumps out at me is "eats with gusto." I worked at an animal shelter for 12 years and we always, always let that be the deciding factor. Good luck! I'm new to this but the one major bummer is to think of 11 months as end-of-the-line elderly. Ugh.


Appetite is a deciding factor for me, as well.


----------



## Sticky (Aug 12, 2013)

She is much more energetic this morning. Another younger mantis walked too close to her and a tussle started! I was able to seperate the two before any damage was done. That got my heart pounding! I checked both girls and they are fine.

I will take her outside later and set her on the grass in the sun. (We are in the seventies here). She won't cook and I will do some fiber work and watch her. She likes that.

I mixed up a little bowl of ground beepollen,honey and water. Its easier for the mantids to drink it than eat dry powder. Plus it tastes good! Patty gulps it down and everyone else liked it too. It helped Sticky live a longer life, he had stopped eating bugs and lived very well eating the mix. He also drank milk.


----------



## sally (Aug 12, 2013)

I am glad she is hanging in still. My Sweeny is still eating and seems content just sitting watching all the activity around him. It is day by day at this point. I won't let him suffer for sure. If she is still feisty, that is a great sign


----------

